# setting up a system and messing it up!?!?



## BigDMunz (Nov 24, 2011)

I bought a kicker S15L7 D2 solobaric and am about to buy a hifonics brutus amp brz2400.1 amp but I skipped over some things and am screwing my set up from the get go. 

To catch you up here's a short thread I made with responses in the help with set up section that led me to this section of the forum.

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...0-hifonics-brutus-brz1500-1-amp-question.html

Thank you for advice in advance.


----------

